# Not finished yet



## Tclem (Oct 23, 2015)

here is one I am working on. First one with the new grinder. I always seem to run my line all the way to the top. Oh well this one looks better to me. Both side are the same. I changed up and instead of profiling it from both directions I'm only using my right hand and just turning the blade over

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2015)

Tony the difference is already like 2 giant leaps forward. That tool was a great investment.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 23, 2015)

That and 


Kevin said:


> Tony the difference is already like 2 giant leaps forward. That tool was a great investment.


that and a Harvey dean flat grinding dvd lol


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 23, 2015)

Tony, you need to learn to use both hands! When you turn it over with the edge side down you cant see when you reach your thickness scribe line. Positively do not use the hand your holding the blade with to control your the grind. The off hand should control the pressure and degree of angle you need to have the blade at. If you use the holding hand to control the grind, you wind up canting the blade instead of holding it parallel to the wheel. In turn it causes you to grind it to deep at the plunge which is what is happening to you. Your thumb on the off hand should control the amount of pressure you apply. Slow the speed down to 30% and let the belt do the cutting if the belt is sharp there is no need apply heavy pressure. If you try to muscle it or apply heavy pressure with the holding hand you will cause your self all manors of grief because you can't feel when are out of the grind. Your grind is much better but you must learn not to force it to happen, you must finness it to happen. Walk that grind from the edge toward the spine a few thousands at a time after you do your lead in and if you are not doing a lead in on you blade, start because your dulling your belt prematurely. Keep up the practice. One other thing, Round that plunge or your setting your self up for stress risers and the blade will break on you or worse yet a customer.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 23, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Tony, you need to learn to use both hands! When you turn it over with the edge side down you cant see when you reach your thickness scribe line. Positively do not use the hand your holding the blade with to control your the grind. The off hand should control the pressure and degree of angle you need to have the blade at. If you use the holding hand to control the grind, you wind up canting the blade instead of holding it parallel to the wheel. In turn it causes you to grind it to deep at the plunge which is what is happening to you. Your thumb on the off hand should control the amount of pressure you apply. Slow the speed down to 30% and let the belt do the cutting if the belt is sharp there is no need apply heavy pressure. If you try to muscle it or apply heavy pressure with the holding hand you will cause your self all manors of grief because you can't feel when are out of the grind. Your grind is much better but you must learn not to force it to happen, you must finness it to happen. Walk that grind from the edge toward the spine a few thousands at a time after you do your lead in and if you are not doing a lead in on you blade, start because your dulling your belt prematurely. Keep up the practice.


That was a mouth full lol. Thanks Robert. I've been trying a few different ways including a jig but I don't like the feel of a jig. I will definitely keep working on using the left hand. I was using my left thumb to just guide the blade And my right thumb on the middle of the blade to put pressure on blade to rotate it up or down. Thanks again for all the input. I don't plan to quit just yet. Lol


----------



## Molokai (Oct 24, 2015)

I always start with my left hand, and then make the same grind with right hand. I am right handed and make better grind and control with right hand. Edge up so I can see when i need to stop. If you want I can link you a very good video that helped me a lot. It's fifty minutes long. 
But it takes time to get a better control and I would say 10000 hours to become a master..... :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 24, 2015)

Put the link tho the video on here @Molokai , maybe others can benefit from it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 24, 2015)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 24, 2015)

Molokai said:


> I always start with my left hand, and then make the same grind with right hand. I am right handed and make better grind and control with right hand. Edge up so I can see when i need to stop. If you want I can link you a very good video that helped me a lot. It's fifty minutes long.
> But it takes time to get a better control and I would say 10000 hours to become a master..... :)


Sure. I'm watching all I can I've been watching Harvey Dean video.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 24, 2015)

Tony, if you can get a cheep lazer, mount it so it shines across the grinding wheel. then while you are grinding, keep the edge of the blade at that line, do not let the edge of the blade go above or below the line. This will keep you in the hollow grind and works especially well when you have an upswept blade that you have to roll on the wheel. It will help train you to place the blade on the wheel at the same place every time. The tip is where this will come in the most handy because this is where most everyone has trouble. For the plunge always over lap the belt 3/32" to the side you are grinding from. this what rounds the plunge for you especially when you go to the J weight belts. Remember don't have the muscles in you holding arm to stiff to try to control the grind because if your not holding the blade precisely parallel with the wheel you will wind up canting the blade and cut to deep at the plunge, causing the plunge area to be thinner than the rest of the blade. Ease up to the plunge don't bump it hard will also help because this is what causes the deep scratches on the blade 2" forward of the plunge. Sorry about yesterday, I had just looked at the wheel damage my student had done to my wheel while I was inside suffering with my himroid problem, which by the way I had repaired Wednesday. When your down this way come by and we will grind a blade.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 24, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Tony, if you can get a cheep lazer, mount it so it shines across the grinding wheel. then while you are grinding, keep the edge of the blade at that line, do not let the edge of the blade go above or below the line. This will keep you in the hollow grind and works especially well when you have an upswept blade that you have to roll on the wheel. It will help train you to place the blade on the wheel at the same place every time. The tip is where this will come in the most handy because this is where most everyone has trouble. For the plunge always over lap the belt 3/32" to the side you are grinding from. this what rounds the plunge for you especially when you go to the J weight belts. Remember don't have the muscles in you holding arm to stiff to try to control the grind because if your not holding the blade precisely parallel with the wheel you will wind up canting the blade and cut to deep at the plunge, causing the plunge area to be thinner than the rest of the blade. Ease up to the plunge don't bump it hard will also help because this is what causes the deep scratches on the blade 2" forward of the plunge. Sorry about yesterday, I had just looked at the wheel damage my student had done to my wheel while I was inside suffering with my himroid problem, which by the way I had repaired Wednesday. When your down this way come by and we will grind a blade.


Thanks. Actually we were suppose to go down next weekend but still waiting on the women to finalize plans. Lol


----------

